# Back from Nooner Ranch with Photos (Looong post)



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

(Left to Right:Me, Harold Stephens, Todd Spore and our host Mike Harper)

This past weekend I was invited to hunt for a 140" t0 149" class whitetail deer at the Nooner Ranch (noonerranch.com). Our host Mike Harper, my boss Todd spore and I left Katy, Texas, Friday morning about 10 AM. We left for the wilds of West Texas or is it North South Texas, any way just west of San Antonio. Got to camp around 2:30, met the camp manager Gery Keller, our guides Cody, John and Maisy(sp), then went to the range to check zero. After we all passed the guides approval we went to camp to familiarize ourselves to the surroundings and prepare for our evening hunt. Gery was a little apprehensive of our group's goal, as they had not seen many deer in our size class. Plenty smaller deer and plenty bigger deer, but they felt that we would all be successful. We had one more group from Academy there, one was bow hunting and the other one was rifle hunting.

After Gery found out what type of deer each of us wanted, he and the guides made plans for which stands we would hunt. They paired me with Maisy (which was a 17 year old junior in HS young woman). We were going after a 5 yr old mid to upper 140's that had long tines and decent mass. Since this was going to be the biggest deer I had ever shot, anything in this size class was going to impress me. I got to say, Maisy has been in the deer business with her family for the past 10 years. Her dad manages a breeding program and she has seen and been around big deer all her short life. After a few short minutes with her in the blind, I knew that I was in capable and competent hands.

At 5 PM we loaded up in the Polaris and headed to the stand we were going to hunt. Maisy let me off and went to park our ride. I got settled into the stand and she came strolling up. We settled in and began the waiting game. We soon found out that we had a lot in common. I had done many of the things she was interested in and we shared common interest in horses and agricultural activities. Soon does and 1.5 and 2.5 yr old bucks started filtering into the oat patch to our right and at 5:45 PM the corn feeder nearby went off and more deer filtered into the area. We had plenty of deer to watch, but nothing that was what we were looking for. About 6:20 PM, a small group of Javalina came to the feeder and busted all the deer out to the oat patch. As it got dark, all the deer started moving towards a larger oat field behind us, where a good mature buck materialized into the other side of the field. It was getting late and because of the distance, the tree between the field and our stand and the fading light, we could not judge the antlers very well and let it go for the next day. We headed back to camp for a great steak dinner (their cook is wonderful), some distilled adult beverages and a good cigar. Between the last few weeks of work after Hurricane Ike and the stress that brought on, the drive, hunt, good food and great conversation you would have thought we would have turned in early. But like most first nights in a new camp it was after 1 am before we turned in.

Saturday morning we bounced out of bed at 6 AM. Cool fall morning, with temperatures about 42 degrees and intermittent clouds. A little tired, but filled with excitement and anticipation for what the break of dawn would bring us. We headed to the cook shack where biscuits and gravy were laid out on the bar and guides telling us of what we could expect to see, it was easy to get the blood flowing, so off to our stands. Maisy and I headed back to the stand we were at the night before, as the others made their respective plans. She and I agreed we were going to stick to our plan, of hunting this one deer and not second guess ourselves. As the sky began to lighten in the east, I spotted four deer in the oat patch to the left of us. Although still to dark to see anything but shapes, it is still enough to heighten the senses and spark the imagination. As day light grew upon us, the shapes turned to deer and then to a small group of bucks. All though they were all young, they were bucks and made anticipation that much stronger. When the feeder went off, this group of deer started moving towards that direction. A 4 year old buck joined them and although was a good deer, it was not what we were looking for and would, in a few years, make someone's heart race, as they level their gun upon it. With the knowledge that these deer were safe, we set back and watched their behavior and to learn more from Mother Nature. As they came into the area of the feeder, the group suddenly halted, all ears were up in full alert, all eyes were staring off into the thick brush to our right. Neither Maisy nor I could see what they saw or heard, but we knew this was not good and were soon proven right. As on cue, all these deer faded straight away from us, away from what ever they sensed. We thought it was the Javalina again, but they never showed. A mystery we will never solve. That was the unfortunate climax of that mornings hunt, so after a few more pitiful hours, we gave it up and headed back to camp. The rest of my group faired about the same. Although, Mike and Todd both saw plenty of deer, they were either to small or way to big. The other group had one bow hunter that connected on a great 156" deer, so we had plenty to talk about over a great breakfast. After breakfast we all headed to the skinning shed to look at the other group's deer. One hunter had shot a great 160" deer Friday morning and this last deer finished their hunt. Gerry and the guides prepared the deer for photos and then for their transportation for the hunters. By that time it was past noon, so hey, let's eat again. Did I mention that their cook was phenomenal? After lunch, the other group elected to bug out of camp since their tags were filled, so after goodbyes, we were the only group left at the lodge. The guides headed off to do ranch chores, so we set back and enjoyed the beautiful afternoon.

As 5 PM rolled around we began preparation of the evening hunt. Maisy and I decided to hunt a stand on the other side of the oat patch from this morning. Gery dropped us off this afternoon and fed the roads for us, as well as the others. We settled in to the wait with eager anticipation and confidence that this was going to be our time. Soon does and a small buck were moving down the sendero. The young buck was pestering and older doe so she and her twin fawns beat feet and headed down another sendero, away from this upstart of a buck. It was not long into the hunt, when a group of three young, nice bucks, came out at the back of the sendero, that joined the small oat patch. Then Maisy whispered, "There he is, that's the one", as the 5 year old 10 point stepped out of the brush and followed the younger bucks. As I glassed this deer I was ecstatic and could not believe this deer would fall into the class I was hunting. 12" G2's, a crab claw on the left main beam, right forked brow tine. As it strolled down the sendero, Maisy asked if I liked him and calmly said that I didn't have to shoot him if it wasn't what I was after. I grinned back at her and nodded, "No I like him, he will do just fine". I moved the camera over to her, to get it positioned, as she advised me to ease my gun barrel out the window. As I was getting him settled into my field of view, Maisy nervously said" I think there is something wrong with your camera". I leaned back to see what was wrong and couldn't believe that the battery was dead. You got to be Kidding Me". I looked at her and said, "Don't worry, set it aside we got a deer to kill", smiled and turned back to our task at hand. As I re-acquired the deer, I called out his position to Maisy just to make sure we were both on the same deer. Me: "He is facing away, head to the left". Maisy: " Thats right". Me: "Now he is broad side but doe in front and two bucks behind him". Maisy: "Thats right, wait till he clears, you know where to aim, right on the shoulder?" Me, with a small grin: Yep right on shoulder he is moving off to the right, he is clear facing right at us". Maisy: "That's right, as soon as he turns broadside take him". Me: "He is broadside and clear hold, your ears, BOOM". Maisy: "Good shot". Me, recovering from recoil: "Is he down, Ok, there he is". Maisy: "Yea, he went straight down". I have to tell you, it did not register to me what just happened for a little bit. We waited for the younger bucks that were waiting for this buck to come join them, to clear out, so we could get out of the stand to go check him out. They finally moved out, we walked down to look at him and I still was not fully aware of the event. Maisy, as we were walking back to the stand, waiting for Gery to come pick us up: "You were not even shacking?" Me: "Give me a high five (Hands slap together), just give me a minute, it just now sinking in", laughing as we walked the rest of the way to the stand. A 148 7/8" gross score might not be big to some, but it is huge to me and might be my buck of a life time. It certainly will be a memory that I tell around a camp fire for many more years, God willing.









(My 148 7/8" Nooner Ranch deer)

As for the rest of my group, Mike and Todd both were able to connect the next morning, with Mike taking a 6.5 year old deer grossing 151 1/2" and Todd taking a good 137" deer.

All in all, this is a great operation. This is home of Stickers, a monster of a deer. This year, Stickers looks to score 350", with 42 points and a 42" spread. It is hard to imagine how he can hold his head up with all that mass. These guys will treat you very well. There are many 160" to 180" deer for the taking, with several deer approaching or exceeding 200". With around 1,100 acres, it has a diverse terrain and accommodated both parties with out feeling like we were setting on each other. This definitely was not a canned hunt, as these deer were completely wild. Our success is truly because of the dedication of the guides, setting in stands day after day and knowing the pattern of these deer. Even with that said, as in all hunting, it tested us all, to have patience and trust that in the end, with a shot or not, this was still hunting and nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are nice bucks, congrats.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great story and pics thanks for sharing your hunt with us.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations. sounds like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

Congrats! I love that place, I'm saving my $$$ for next year. Gery and John are stand up guys.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great hunt and thanks for posting the report !!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man that was a great read.. 148'' buck is a buck of a lifetime for most and the memory you have is B&C for sure... Hunters like you are the ones I enjoy guiding..Way to go Stretch..Walker


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice Job, Nice Buck...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Man Stretch that was a great hunting story and a heck-of-a nice buck, absolutely a buck of a lifetime.

Sounds like the folks at the Nooner Ranch put together a great hunt for y'all.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Congrats on a great story and a super nice buck:cheers:


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Another photo of antlers. You can see the crab claw on the lrft beam but not the right split brow tine.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Way to go, Harold. Nice deer!


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story and a heck of a buck

Congrats....


----------

